# Sick people.................



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We got one of our dogs returned to use after 2 years........... These people are just sick, there excuse for letting him get this bad was , they didnt have the money to take him to the vet........


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!! You mean they rescued him and then let him get like this???? What is wrong with people????


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

If they couldn't afford him WHY did they take him? Poor baby!! They couldn't even clip the poor guys nails?? Holy Crap, I think the furbaby is better off WITHOUT them, it's good you have him back before he gets any worse. ****** people just piss me off!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Slap these people with a dictionary opened under "Rescue" Unbelievable!! I don't know if I could have maintained control. Bless you for rescuing from the "rescurers" - now he'll get the attention he deserves.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What happened, Mary, I can't see your pics here at work....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

People truly make me sick! There is absolutely no excuse to let this happen. I don't have any money either...trust me. I do however have VISA and MasterCard. My boys have NEVER gone without anything. Spencer's bills ran into the many thousands....he saw the top Orthopedic surgeon and Oncologist probably in the country. I am still paying off his bills and he has been gone almost two years.

This kind of thing just makes me NUTS. These people are complete slime in my opinion.

I am so glad he is in safe arms now Mary.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

That is very sad! It is beyond me how people can be so cruel! This person is an animal and this poor doggy is lucky to be back with you I guess. At least they returned the dog. The owner should pay some kind of compensation but I guess it is never going to happen.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

And I wonder why they want let me carry a gun. All I can say is I hope they don't have health insurance so they can learn a little lesson about quality health care.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Apparently they dont care about much..... They seem to have lost there jobs, and kept having kids(5 under the age of 7) phone has been shut off and the house is full of fleas and the kids are full of flea bites.... just sick.............We have poor Mello at the vet seeing what all is wrong with him.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope Mello will be ok after his treatment, it's shame we can't do the same to those people who took him in, hope they're not allowed to have any more ??


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

That is awful and very sad. I will never understand why people can be so cruel. 
I hope he will get back to good health soon and goes to a loving family that will care properly for him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Apparently they dont care about much..... They seem to have lost there jobs, and kept having kids(5 under the age of 7) phone has been shut off and the house is full of fleas and the kids are full of flea bites.... just sick.............We have poor Mello at the vet seeing what all is wrong with him.....


Here's sending big times prayers and thoughts your way that nothing serious is found with Mello. After everything he's been thru he still has that GoldenGrin on his face.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Arrgh! It just drives me nuts to see a dog that neglected. These people weren't looking to rescue they were looking for a "free" golden. Hope he is back in shape in a hurry. He looks like he would be a gorgeous guy with a little TLC. Keep us posted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just thankful they returned him before he got any worse.


----------



## k9rider (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh man, poor boy! What complete losers those folks are. At least they returned him to you all and didn't just dump him at a shelter or on the side of the road!

Hopefully after some flea meds, a better diet, and a visit to the spa he'll be no worse for the wear!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I feel so sorry for the puppy. Now he can get the help he needs. I do agree that at least they brought him back to you and not dumped him at the shelter or on the street. I feel worse though for the kids living in that filth. I hope that someone calls Dept of children services. Those kids are in danger. Kids that young having flea bites cant be good and who knows what else is happening we cant see. Hopefully the parents will get a job and their act together. Take care of the Mello and make him all better. He couldnt be in better hands.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is disgusting!!! Most of what's wrong with that dog could be corrected with flea treatment, a bathe, a nail cutting, and some good food. NO EXCUSE! Even if you are broke.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully things will turn out well at the vets and he can get straighten out. Hopefully things will only get better for him from here on out.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh Mary that is horrible!!! Poor dog!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What were these people thinking or was it they didnt think?? Bob must be furious Mary. I can only imagine. This poor poor baby. I hope things went well at the vet. Can you give us an update on how he is doing?? Are you going to foster him do you think?? How sad. How very sad.

Not to change the subject, but any news on Micah?? Anyone interested in adopting this guy?? Just wondering. I have some interest. You know me. There always is one the comes along and tends to steal my heart every now and then.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

what a sin!! If those morons couldn't afford to take care of him why didn't they bring him back sooner instead of letting the poor guy suffer


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh that poor guy. When that women had her fifth child, someone should have told her that we know what causes that. I wonder if the kids look any better?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> What were these people thinking or was it they didnt think?? Bob must be furious Mary. I can only imagine. This poor poor baby. I hope things went well at the vet. Can you give us an update on how he is doing?? Are you going to foster him do you think?? How sad. How very sad.
> 
> Not to change the subject, but any news on Micah?? Anyone interested in adopting this guy?? Just wondering. I have some interest. You know me. There always is one the comes along and tends to steal my heart every now and then.


Mello's fur loss is from the flea's. He will be going into a foster home this week.... Speaking of Micah, there is a couple who wants to adopt him and they have another dog, his foster mom is going to do the home visit this week...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow mary.. that poor boy... thank goodness you guys got him back... wow..cant believe people do things like this...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here is hoping they get him all fixed up. He deserves better but so does those poor children.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Mello's fur loss is from the flea's. He will be going into a foster home this week.... Speaking of Micah, there is a couple who wants to adopt him and they have another dog, his foster mom is going to do the home visit this week...


That is great news about Micah. I am so glad you guys got Mello back. The poor baby. What is wrong with people?? You know there is so much help out there if people would just look for it. I feel bad for the kids who are still there. Thanks for the update on Micah and lets hope that Mello gets all fixed up and gets another chance at a forever home that will give him the love and devotion he so richly deserves.


----------

